
Some Startup Ideas - ceekay
https://blog.orangecaffeine.com/some-startup-ideas-27007c5e2a24#.2kaj0yiv2
======
marclave
Although it's great hearing about start-up ideas, I think for me what keeps me
most excited and efficient is the passion for the problem I am solving. I
think it's critical for startup founders to be passionate about the problem
they're solving, and if someone told me about a problem it would take longer
for me to get onboard cause I don't know the problem at hand.

What are your thoughts?

